# Raising a Fireplace Hearth



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

We have no picture, no mention of what's there now.
Going to need more info.


----------



## fburdine (Dec 21, 2012)

Sorry, Joe. I'm a newbie.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Why so high?
That's going to make for a tiny opening and look odd.


----------



## fburdine (Dec 21, 2012)

I guess it doesn't necessarily have to be that high. We simply want to raise the hearth as much as possible to allow for a stone hearth sitting atop that same tile seen in the picture.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

If that is a masonry fireplace IMHO it will have to be torn out and start from scratch, maybe one of the masons can give you some suggestions. I agree with Joe, it sure would look bad just raising the hearth.


----------



## jomama45 (Nov 13, 2008)

As long as it's a gas or electric log set, I don't see why you can't do it. The opening will be rectangular, but most modern fireplaces are anyways. I don't know that I'd shoot for a whale 12", but 6-8" should still look fine.

You could always run a piece of tape 6-8" above the floor so you can visualize before doing anything.

"If" I were doing it, I'd source a few 6" solid top concrete block, and set them on their side on the sub hearth. You'll need to do a little cutting or chiseling to make them fit, but you can also fill the inside in with rubble/gravel/concrete as well if it's easier. Just make sure you leave the outside face of teh block nice and flush for the tile to lay on. 

This should give you an idea of what a 6" solid top looks like. You could use concrete brick as well if they're easier to find, as well as a number of other shapes and sizes:


----------

